# Fully functional 1x1x1 supercube



## Cubenovice (Oct 4, 2010)

1x1x1 supercube functional prototype 1
My apologies for the crappy video (and prototype) quality...






I had this proto printed via our own FDM equipment which gives very rough parts but I just couldn't wait to test functionality.

Overal dimensions: 2x2x2 cm
6 springs allow the faces to deflect so they can be turned
Cubesmith stickers

I have a laser sintered polyamide proto from Shapeways coming in later this week with much better detail and surface quality. Will shoot a better video then. It will be white cube on which the stickers should come out much better.

What do you think?


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 4, 2010)

So your gonna sell this on shapeways?

Price range?

EDIT - I think this is mint btw.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 4, 2010)

thats actually a faceturning 1x1


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 4, 2010)

Whoa. At first I thought, "not this again."
But, then I saw that you actually made a 1x1x1 cube that is full functional.
Awesome.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 4, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> thats actually a faceturning 1x1


It's a faceturning cuboid puzzle where the orientation of centres matters. 1x1 supercube.

To the OP- This is actually interesting! Is the mechanism just like a 3x3's centres?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 4, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> It's a faceturning cuboid puzzle where the orientation of centres matters. 1x1 supercube.
> 
> To the OP- This is actually interesting! Is the mechanism just like a 3x3's centres?



The mechanism will be disclosed shortly 
I want to finetune the "design" first with the more detailled prototype and some better hardware.

I have also plans for a super super 1x1x1 cube but need to have the 3D files prepared.
Will probably have to increase the size a bit although I do not really want to because 1x1x1 cubes *must* be small for that genuine feel


----------



## Joker (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm guessing this is a 3x3 mech.
Nice job


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 5, 2010)

It's been done. Nevertheless, still pretty cool.

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=14988&hilit=1x1x1


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 5, 2010)

say what, kinda useless in my opinion


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 5, 2010)

First thought at title: Facepalm, another old joke.
*looks into thread*
YESS. SOMETIHNG ORIGINAL.


----------



## Chrish (Oct 5, 2010)

I essentially came to this thread to mock you. But then you didn't provide me with anything to mock you with. Cool puzzle


----------



## shelley (Oct 5, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> say what, kinda useless in my opinion


 
So are Pyraminx tips.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 5, 2010)

I believe a fully-functional 1x1x1 cube would be a 1x1x1 with 4 arrows all pointing up: center orientation matters.

You could also use this mechanism to make a 1x1 octahedron with pyraminx-type tips.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 5, 2010)

Chrish said:


> I essentially came to this thread to mock you. But then you didn't provide me with anything to mock you with. Cool puzzle


 
LOL!
I had expected some mixed opinions on the 1x1x1x topic but it is nice to see that you actually seem to like it.
The inspiration came from this thread from a while ago:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23597-WTF-is-a-1x1x1

Now that I made this cube I searched a little and indeed found some more functional or faceturning 1x1x1's.
It's actually nice to see that the one on the twistypuzzles forum was stickered in a similar fashion.

During stickering I wasn't too sure about adding the "center" stickers...
But I figured that with center stickers it was more in line with the supercube sticker pattern as proposed by Stefan Pochmann.

@ KboyForeverB:
Could you explain why 2x2x2, 3x3x or NxNxN (where N>1) cubes are more "usefull" than a 1x1x1 cube?
More challenging? For sure. But more usefull? 

As you can see it doesn't turn as smooth as the Void Gigaminx but that is a deliberate choice.
I like the cube to look as "solid" as possible so with the edges of the sides fitting closely against eachother.
Edges which are somewhat "open" will be much easier to grab but the cube wouldn't look as smooth.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 5, 2010)

I would definitely call that a 1x1x1 Babyface Supercube, like Andreas. Very cute indeed.


----------



## Owen (Oct 5, 2010)

Did you post this on twistypuzzles, because that would be the ideal place to put it.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Oct 5, 2010)

I think that you could actually make it scramble-able with two white face, and it 
could have "parity". I'm not sure if even I'm understanding myself, but I think you 
could make it so a n00b could have fun with solving it, while still feeling like it's a 
challenge. Also, is v-cubes' cubdron like this? I never actually understood what it
actually was...

However, very cool. I might make one for non-cubers to try at, lol.


----------



## theace (Oct 7, 2010)

When can I buy one?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 7, 2010)

Still waiting for the Shapeways proto to arrive, tomorrow it is 10 days since ordering...
But as I have not received shipping info yet I am afraid will only arrive next week.

If the SLS version turns out OK I will make the parts available for purchase.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2010)

Very cool, I like it! But can you do it BLD?  

Chris


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 7, 2010)

First I gotta sort out this 3x3x3 BLD thing...

Then I may request a couple of years of CPU time from the Google guys to generate the extensive algorithm set required for 1x1x1 BLD!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> First I gotta sort out this 3x3x3 BLD thing...
> 
> Then I may request a couple of years of CPU time from the Google guys to generate the extensive algorithm set required for 1x1x1 BLD!


 
This is true. Even a method approach based on a more "freestyle" solving technique could still require a couple hundred algorithms that must be learned. Good luck, and keep us updated on your progress! 

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Very cool, I like it! But can you do it BLD?
> 
> Chris


 
Sigh, I guess I'll have to get one now so I can do the 1x1x1 to 7x7x7 supercube relay BLD.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 7, 2010)

Now that you are both "here"...

Ever tried *super*cube BLD?

BTW: Progress is very unlikely to be seen before Dec 20th and even then will be very short-lived.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Now that you are both "here"...
> 
> Ever tried *super*cube BLD?


 
I believe Chris has done quite a lot of it - he has some stuff on his webpage about it, I believe. I haven't, though - I'd need a supercube stickered with my strange color scheme to do it.

I just got my latest shipment from Cubesmith (primarily a whole bunch of square-1 stickers ), and I went ahead and got a set of 5x5x5 supercube stickers with that, so maybe I'll sticker one up and give it a try someday before too long. I regret, though, that the supercube stickers are with arrows, instead of the color thing like what you did with the 1x1x1. I'd prefer the colors; they look better to me, and are probably easier to memorize.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I believe Chris has done quite a lot of it - he has some stuff on his webpage about it, I believe. I haven't, though - I'd need a supercube stickered with my strange color scheme to do it.



Yes I did used to do supercube BLD a lot. I kind of miss it actually, it's pretty fun. I find that memorization is quite a bit easier, because centers now have a fixed solved location rather than me having to assign a location. Solving is a bit more involved, because of parity considerations on solving the centers (both movable and fixed).

I think my record for 5x5x5 supercube was somewhere around 28 or 29 minutes, but I know I can beat that now that I've had much more practice on regular 5x5x5 than I had back then. I'll give it a shot tonight and see what happens.



Mike Hughey said:


> I just got my latest shipment from Cubesmith (primarily a whole bunch of square-1 stickers ), and I went ahead and got a set of 5x5x5 supercube stickers with that, so maybe I'll sticker one up and give it a try someday before too long. I regret, though, that the supercube stickers are with arrows, instead of the color thing like what you did with the 1x1x1. I'd prefer the colors; they look better to me, and are probably easier to memorize.


 
I actually prefer the arrows personally. I made a personal scheme on both my 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 supercube by writing numbers on each centers in a grid, and setting the orientation of the number grids relative to the other colors. I've tried a home-made cube with arrows and I like it much better. I figure eventually I'll supercube my 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, and I'll definitely use arrows when I do. Although I like the look of the colors sticker scheme, similar to the bars you used Ralph on your 1x1x1, I find it very confusing to solve a cube like that when speedsolving. The mix of so many colors in motion like that confuses me a bit.

Chris


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 7, 2010)

Now lets make a Void 1x1x1?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm sitting there like, "What is so special about a stupid 1x1? So many people have made.... Ohhhhh!"


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 22, 2010)

You can now order your own functional 1x1x1 from Shapeways!

http://www.shapeways.com/model/168181/cubenovice_functional_1x1x1_rubik_s_cube.html

Note that I did not create a "Shop" so you do not have to pay a dime extra.
Shipping costs... I reccomend buying multiple models so you pass the 25 USD mark to qualify for free shipping.







Spoiler for additional images


Spoiler


----------

